# 438.84 Acres in Laurens County currently available



## QSVC (Mar 1, 2017)

438.84 Acres in Laurens County currently available for the 2017-2018 hunting season. Lease runs from 7/1/2017-6/30/18. 2017 Turkey season is on the table as well for a pro-rated amount.

The tract is located in east-central Laurens county a few minutes north of I-16 between Hwy 199 and the Oconee River. Very convenient to Dublin. There is a pond on the tract as well as pines and hardwoods. I have location and aerial maps etc. Please PM me with your e-mail and I will send you copies if interested. Price is $12.25 per acre for a total of $5,375.79. This includes insurance for the club that we procure. Any and all inquiries welcome. Thanks!


----------



## nassau (Mar 1, 2017)

Could you pm me an ariel of the property?


----------



## Snookpimpin (Mar 1, 2017)

Could you pm the map also pretty sure I lease the neighbor property to this.


----------



## Doolydawg03 (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you have a contact number?

Thanks


----------



## Darin Langford (Mar 2, 2017)

*Laurens lease*

Two business men looking for a tract like this. I would like to talk to you about it. 706-765-8323 or email
darinlangford67@gmail.com
 Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

Folks. If u pm him it may pop up on his puter. May get a quicker response. That is what his post says. Just trying to help.


----------



## jw37 (Mar 2, 2017)

very interested, can I get a number to call


----------



## jw37 (Mar 2, 2017)

Jwillis@cmsconstruction.org


----------



## flabowhunter36 (Mar 4, 2017)

Very interested, would like to see the maps and possibly set up to come walk it?


----------



## QSVC (Mar 7, 2017)

*Update*

I've hopefully PM'd everyone or sent an e-mail out. If not I will at some point today.

It turns out the westernmost 128.55 acres is in the city limits of East Dublin and cannot be hunted. Therefore the tract is essentially 438.84 acres and the lease would now total $5,375.79.


----------



## tackdriver (Mar 7, 2017)

interested call me at  706 445 4562 charles


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Mar 7, 2017)

Are you the landowner?


----------



## Nflacody (Mar 7, 2017)

*Money in hand*

Hi I have money in hand to lease the property now, email or call me please ! (850)491-1677
Summerscody85@gmail.com.  I'm ready to sign a lease immediately thank you


----------



## Nflacody (Mar 7, 2017)

Very serious , have money in hand now , I won't give you a run around , summerscody85@gmail.com


----------



## Rashman (Mar 10, 2017)

Cabin?


----------



## great white (Mar 12, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## THE MAD GAFFER (Mar 14, 2017)

*land for lease*

I am very interested in the land for lease,have a friend just down the street. could i get a phone number to talk about it, 

thanks dan


----------



## THE MAD GAFFER (Mar 14, 2017)

alliedpandb1@aol.com


----------



## Jwatson (Mar 15, 2017)

Will you please give me a call, I've been hunting on buckeye road for 10 years and am looking for something new 352 446 4073


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Apr 5, 2017)

Not the actual landowner I guess?


----------



## QSVC (Apr 10, 2017)

Yes. We're the landowner if it matters.


----------



## nassau (Apr 10, 2017)

Still available


----------



## wreigner (Apr 11, 2017)

*Interested*

Please send me the aerial of the property and a location map if still available. Thanks!

Walt
863-607-2054


----------



## Daniel Mccloud (Apr 15, 2017)

My names is Daniel Mccloud and I am interest in the property  and would like to come and view it                         there is two two hunters and possible three


----------



## Daniel Mccloud (Apr 28, 2017)

*nine point*

Is this property still aviaible to be lease


----------



## finnaddict (May 10, 2017)

*Woodland, Ga.*

Woodland, Ga.


----------

